
Ask HN: What are the manual tasks that you do daily in AWS - mani-smhack
Scheduled EC2 Start and Stop , S3 Analyzing<p>Suggest some of the devops tool that will also reduce the manual task .
======
mattbillenstein
Almost nothing -- if you're doing daily tasks, you're leaving a lot of
automation on the table.

I would cleanup old backups and whatnot every month or three, but for the most
part, I had a very set it and forget it setup.

